# VIDEO: Surveillance System Helps Thwart Armed Florida Home Home Invasion Duo



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/v...-thwart-armed-florida-home-home-invasion-duo/


----------

